# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Tapping into stormwater, how to attach T peice to straight run.

## Danny.S

Hi everyone. 
Any advice for tapping into existing stormwater?  I have a new house with 100mm stormwater running along the side of the house.  I intend to place a small pit below a garden tap which is mounted to the wall.  This grate will be concreted around as part of a pathway running along that wall. 
No major water going in, just the tap overflow. 
Plan is to dig down to the stormwater, cut a hole in the top of the pipe, then cut away enough of a T Piece so that it can clip over the pipe.  Then use flexible pipe up to to a pit allowing for the concretes to adjust the pit position when they pour. 
Am I missing something?  Is there a better way? 
Danny.

----------


## melton2

> Hi everyone. 
> Any advice for tapping into existing stormwater?  I have a new house with 100mm stormwater running along the side of the house.  I intend to place a small pit below a garden tap which is mounted to the wall.  This grate will be concreted around as part of a pathway running along that wall. 
> No major water going in, just the tap overflow. 
> Plan is to dig down to the stormwater, cut a hole in the top of the pipe, then cut away enough of a T Piece so that it can clip over the pipe.  Then use flexible pipe up to to a pit allowing for the concretes to adjust the pit position when they pour. 
> Am I missing something?  Is there a better way? 
> Danny.

  i dont understand what you mean by ' cut a hole in the top of the pipe, then cut away enough of a T Piece so that it can clip over the pipe' 
but check out fernco couplings
they have a 100mm junction which acts as your 'T' as well being a coupling so if the current stormwater pipe is hard to move/bend around to get a normal t junction connected, the job becomes easy as they are rubber with SS clips which wont rust or corrode http://www.burdens.net.au/wp-content...o-Brochure.pdf 
im sure reece plumbing have something similar as i know they sell couplings (but maybe not fernco branded)  
i wouldnt use flexible piping (like an ag pipe) as they have a tendency to trap gunk in between the divets and could potentially block the pipe (maybe not any time soon, but it could happen)
stick to using PVC piping...

----------


## Danny.S

Tanks for the post Melton. 
The splitting the t piece trick my dad showed me but I realised its only good for 90mm fittings which are thinner then the 100mm ones. 
I ended up finding a repair sleeve at Plumbtec and combined with a T piece managed to do what I needed.  I decided today not to use flexible pipe and just set the pit at the level I want the path to be.  The Concreters can work to that level.         
This spoon drain is only going to take tiny amounts of water from the tap above.  Ignore the excessive glue, that will be covered by a whole lot of soil.   :Smilie:  
Danny

----------

